# gender



## dice (Nov 3, 2002)

Why don't you add a male or female option in your profile and maby a board discussion where all polls are put there


----------



## drabag (Nov 3, 2002)

male or female only ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




there are only 4 girls in this forum so this option won't be very useful i fear...


----------



## dice (Nov 3, 2002)

You have a point there but still ...


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Nov 3, 2002)




----------



## KiVan (Nov 3, 2002)

if you force to register at least 10-15 of your female friends i'll put this option in


----------



## drabag (Nov 3, 2002)

oh oh what a great deal...


----------



## D2_ (Nov 3, 2002)

lets ask the 4 female users to ask their other female friends to come


----------



## neocat (Nov 3, 2002)

that'd be nice...
KEEP DREAMING


----------



## dice (Nov 4, 2002)

(Coolcat dreaming)


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Nov 5, 2002)

QUOTE(drabag @ Nov 3 2002 said:


> male or female only ? Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only 4? does that include me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im 22
love games music shopping & going to the movies

here is a pic of me


----------



## Outlaw Star God (Nov 5, 2002)

I don't see a pic


----------



## BumBum (Nov 5, 2002)

I also don't see a pic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Probably I've to tell my girlfriend to join the forum!
She also plays a lot of GBA, e.g. Mario Kart, MMs Blast and Crazy Chase!
I think it would be nice to have a few girls in here! Why not?


----------



## dice (Nov 5, 2002)

QUOTE(Outlaw Star God @ Nov 5 2002 said:


> I don't see a pic


You can go here to see the pic
http://www.geocities.com/n64temp/Nicole.JPG


----------



## dice (Nov 5, 2002)

The link doesn't work on Internet explorer but it works for me on AOL. Copy and paste the link elsewhere


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Nov 5, 2002)

QUOTE(Outlaw Star God @ Nov 5 2002 said:


> I don't see a pic


well for those people that dont see my pic, here i'll upload it again for u's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS- dont mind my skirt, its longer then that its just the way i was sitting while my (girl)friend was taking the pic, it normaly comes just before my pinky on the hand thats facing the camera


----------



## Vince989 (Nov 5, 2002)

*Takes The Mask's voice*
GROOVY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







To keep this post on topic, even if there's only 4-5-6 girls here, there ARE still girls, so it would be nice to know if the user is M/F... For instance, I'd never have thought Pepsi-Man was actually a girl... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's where this would come into play : You would be able to know quick and easy more who you are talking to... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- ViNcE989


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 5, 2002)

i think this is a great idea, and i think it should have been introduced when the board was created. it seems so easy too, we have country flags so why not gender?


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 5, 2002)

ooh! almost my 100th post! Yey!


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Nov 6, 2002)

if any one wants to know how i got the nick name check my site at Nintendo 64 TEMP


----------



## khmeresco (Nov 6, 2002)

why do we need to have a boy--girl option?? is this going to turn into a pick up spot like everywhere else i go...cough(yahoo games)cough...but hey whatever floats your boat


----------



## dice (Nov 3, 2002)

Why don't you add a male or female option in your profile and maby a board discussion where all polls are put there


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Nov 7, 2002)

hey all, but what will i put for my gender? cause my sister uses the account as well (the girl in the pic on the site) i also let her pick the nick name to use. maybe i'll just change the nick to something else cause im the own mostly here on the site (i allso built the site & a server 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) but she wanted me to upload her pic as well to it so i did, she likes games as well & is 22 but i think im more into to you but i dont no, my new nick is going to be.......FUSION

PS- pepsi man will be left to my sister


----------



## stonerhino83 (Nov 11, 2002)

Yeah, i dont really see much of a point in putting gender flags up for members. If you REALLY need to know I suppose you could actually ask the person!


----------



## janer (Nov 11, 2002)

yes...if this is your picture...then u are a very nice girl!!! 
but a option would be wasted time....
i mean... just send pictures of u (LOVELY) girls to me,hehehehe....just kidding
i dont know if we need this in this hard times...hehe


----------



## janer (Nov 11, 2002)

double post!!!
hey why u called pepsi man when thers a coca cola bottle in the back,hehehhehee


----------



## Fusion (Nov 11, 2002)

QUOTE(janer @ Nov 11 2002 said:


> double post!!!
> hey why u called pepsi man when thers a coca cola bottle in the back,hehehhehee


THIS IS FROM MY SISTER & SHE SAYS

did you read the whole thing??? theres a coke-a-cola bottle in the back cause coke-a-cola is made by pepsi (i think) but then again there both kinda the same & i like both so im a coke-a-pepsi girl


----------



## slayerz (Nov 11, 2002)

hey ne one know why i cant getr on efnet 
cause i cant figure it out 
i use mirc quite often 
but it seems that my connection keeps getting timed out


----------



## syntaxerror (Nov 11, 2002)

Does it really matter what gender you are? This is a game site after all. Not a bar to pick up women. Also, I find it more interesting to talk to a person for a while about games you both like and then find out the rest later. It gives you some common ground. Just my 2 cents.


----------

